# Best pics of Brock... Evar ( WARNING : Beards involved )



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/10/6/1733981/snapshot-of-the-day-brock-lesnars-full-beard?














































How sig worthy are these?! For a Brock fan of course. Puke worthy for everyone else I would imagine.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think the beard looks bad ass.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh man, Brock just out bearded Chuck Norris.

Roundhouse kick is in the mail...


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

he should keep the viking beard.

cain should rock the dirty latino scruff beard and we shall see which beard rules.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I remember him doing the beard thing once before, when recovering from hole-in-belly-osis. But he looked like a zombie in that pic.

A fully fit and healthy Brock with a beard is almost like cheating, surely?!

I am unwavering in my belief that Cain will bring down the Brock... but these pics, admittedly, made we twitch. He looks healthy and strong. Scary.

I cant wait... obviously.


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

The last pic kinda looks like a mean Roy Nelson


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Woah, that is one scary 'lookin dude. Brock Lesnar is *the* dude that you wouldn't want to mess with. Look at him. He's 6ft 5, in those pictures probably 290lbs of pure muscle, has hands the size of lunchboxes and is now rocking a bad-ass beard. He is the baddest man on the planet, bar none. Good luck Cain Velasquez is all I can say, I wouldn't want to step into a locked cage with him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

He sure does look meaner than before.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I remember him doing the beard thing once before, when recovering from hole-in-belly-osis. But he looked like a zombie in that pic.


This one?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

he needs to once again join us in the ranks of great men with beards.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

He looks a little bit like Roy Neslon in that last pic in the OP.

just needs to get that mullet grown now!!


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

honestly he looks like a bad-ass viking


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

They should make a movie with Lesnar as a Viking warrior. I would definitely pay to see it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KMFO said:


> The last pic kinda looks like a mean Roy Nelson


Beat me to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Woah, that is one scary 'lookin dude. Brock Lesnar is *the* dude that you wouldn't want to mess with. Look at him. He's 6ft 5, in those pictures probably 290lbs of pure muscle, has hands the size of lunchboxes and is now rocking a bad-ass beard. He is the baddest man on the planet, bar none. Good luck Cain Velasquez is all I can say, *I wouldn't want to step into a locked cage with him.*


Kinda gives you an idea of the courage and fortitude of all these guys. Can you imagine dedicating yourself to and striving for the goal of getting locked up with him?

All other heavyweights..raise01:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I've said this from the start and the attentive posters will remember, but Brock should shave his head and have a beard. He would be the ultimate cball badass and it would be a nice upgrade of his ridiculous haircut.

Or he could have long blonde hair and a beard, that would also be sick. That's just me playing barbie doll though!


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i'm not big on brock but the beard is very cool... maybe it will win him some fans?


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I would much rather mess with Lesnar than I would with Overeem, that is one scary dude.

Also, Brock looks infinitely better w/ the beard, less douchy


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

God I hope he fights with that beard.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

hot reminds me of


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I think the beard looks bad ass.


I agree, it makes him look like a ******* Viking.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Now that he's at a 100% from his health battle(?) he seriously might take a limb from Cain home as a trophy. I hope not. I'd like to see Cain fight again!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

man, i wish Brock would grow out the hair and beard, then walk to the cage wearing a viking helmet, animal pelt coat and a huge bastard sword.... that would be sexy.... maybe too sexy.... women may get pregnant just watching that spectacle!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't grow a beard


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Brock with that beard, sunglasses and one of his shotguns would look so badass. If Skynet had sent someone like Brock instead of Arnold in the first Terminator movie it would have been so much shorter and there would have been no reson for sequels.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> I can't grow a beard


Its okay, it just means you aren't really a man.

im jk 

my dad wasn't able to grow a beard til he was like 25.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Good pics. Makes him look meaner. He also looks the leanest he's looked. Unfortunately the beard can't help with being afraid to get punched in the face.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I love Viking Brock. He just outdid Evil Silva at 117.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Its okay, it just means you aren't really a man.
> 
> im jk
> 
> my dad wasn't able to grow a beard til he was like 25.


I'm 31 though and all I can get is a patchy, piss poor excuse for a beard. Like a face with mange would be a good description. Moustache is about all I offer. 

On a side note they should use Brock instead of the skinny islander in the new Conan they've been threatening to make forever. That would be fantastic.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

Two thoughts on these pics:

1. If Brock is at all interested, it is only a matter of time before he gets all kinds of offers from the movie industry and could easily become the next Arnold type action movie star. When I saw these pics, I instantly I thought he should have been cast as Thor in the upcoming film. He would also make for a perfect Hercules, truly a genetic freak....

2. He really is built like a Silverback Gorilla.....the Great White Gorilla tag Joe has used in the past is the perfect handle for this dude.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I can't grow a beard


 Me neither. My younger brother had a full beard at 18, now I'm ** and all I get is a few white whiskers.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

you guys could... roll out like keith jardine


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I bet that goatee smells like a buttcrack, yuck:thumbsdown:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

He looks like Zeus.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's amazing how a simple beard can make you look like the baddest man on the planet.

Christ, I wish I could grow one


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Inferno said:


> Two thoughts on these pics:
> 
> 1. If Brock is at all interested, it is only a matter of time before he gets all kinds of offers from the movie industry and could easily become the next Arnold type action movie star. When I saw these pics, I instantly I thought he should have been cast as Thor in the upcoming film. He would also make for a perfect Hercules, truly a genetic freak....


While I whole heartedly agree with that, I sincerely hope he doesn't, certainly not at this stage in his career. We'll be hearing him quote Rampage a lot - 'I never should have done that damn movie'.

In time though, he'll be in some awesome yet terrible films! You know, that ones we all love :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a beard. Unfortunately its rubbish. It grows out of my neck only. Not entirely unlike:










... except sexier, obviously.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I have a beard. Unfortunately its rubbish. It grows out of my neck only. Not entirely unlike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call shenanigans; that's celestial that is


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Beards are so awesome. Just ask my face.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> he should keep the viking beard.
> 
> cain should rock the dirty latino scruff beard and we shall see which beard rules.


Cain can do it too! :thumbsup:
It would be the baddest fight ever in the UFC! 
And if both of them would shave their head and grow a beard! 
EPIC!!!raise01:
Or if Cain would grow a mustache like Danny Trejo..freakin awesome...represent lationos all over :laugh:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Now that's a nice looking beard right there... Scary dude, d**k on chest, pubes on face, fire in eyes... Can't wait for his match with Cain


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Hater...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Johnni G said:


> Hater...


Who's a hater? I'm actually a Brock-supporter, I know, we're a rare breed


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Who's a hater? I'm actually a Brock-supporter, I know, we're a rare breed


You are?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Nah mate, I'm alot of things, but not a hater


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Nah mate, I'm alot of things, but not a hater


I meant, are you really a Brock supporter?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, I am 

I like his "freak-of-natureness"


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

the last pic he looks like a inshape roy nelson almost lol


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

On the last photo, he looks like Big Country!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Well since i hate to shave, i must say Brock looks different with beard. Never was a fan or a hater of his but i like him more with da beard. 









had to throw this pic in..


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Keep it and let Velasquez rip it off.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I warn you all. I'm not going to take the high road when Lesnar steamrolls over your boy.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

xeberus said:


> you guys could... roll out like keith jardine


thats pretty much all i can grow...... for a stasche all i can do is like the 17 yr kid still.... but i am like the least hairiest guy ever.... i still barely have any underarm hair.... got it on my head and around the other head, but thats it..... the GOOD news on that tho.... no hairy back or ass! woohoo!!!


You and me both CP..... they know me from the last few Brock fights, i dont hold back!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

he does look bad assraise01:...just shave the head and damn...will the octagon be able to handle such badassness?

i like beards, ive had a full beard since i was 14...seriously, its the same now (im 20) as it was when i was 14, and i always have a beard since i look like a 10 year old without one lol (im short...jose aldo short )...but yeah..beards + jack daniels = another level in macho


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

having a beard automatically makes you cooler than those without beards...FACT!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> having a beard automatically makes you cooler than those without beards...FACT!


dont rub it in mate, all i can grow is like me shaving my pubes and putting it on my face with wacky glue.

thats a real beard and hair combo


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Yes, I am
> 
> I like his "freak-of-natureness"


tried to plus rep you but had to share it around, yes we are a rare breed and not like flipflop fans who hated lesnar 1st round 116 and loved him 2nd round 116


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Dig Lesnar somewhat and dig the beard even more! He better keep it...

....coming from a man that hasn't been clean shaven in multiple years, and always sports anything from within the range of perma stubble to full grown beard.

BTW, was anyone else majorly hacked off when Rocky shaved away the training montage beard for the end fight in Rocky IV ? That was madness.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Yes, I am
> 
> I like his "freak-of-natureness"


haha, nice to hear that. I wanted to rep you, but I have to spread the love! :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I enjoy watching an anomoly do his thing, fact is a man his size shouldn't be able to move that fast. He's very entertaining without being an idiot (sans UFC 100 that is)


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Its okay, it just means you aren't really a man.
> 
> im jk
> 
> my dad wasn't able to grow a beard til he was like 25.


That's kind of sad. I could've grown a full beard in my junior year of high school.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So everybody looks badass with a beard?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rauno said:


> So everybody looks badass with a beard?


Yes, to prove my point here is Zach without one.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

haha you just ruined your own point! that guy looks so much more badass with that massive beard


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

SJ said:


> I've said this from the start and the attentive posters will remember, but Brock should shave his head and have a beard. He would be the ultimate cball badass and it would be a nice upgrade of his ridiculous haircut.
> 
> Or he could have long blonde hair and a beard, that would also be sick. That's just me playing barbie doll though!


If he had long hair and a beard, he'd look like Triple H.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dont rub it in mate, all i can grow is like me shaving my pubes and putting it on my face with wacky glue.
> 
> thats a real beard and hair combo


Wolfman is a beast, he lives around the corner from me!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> Wolfman is a beast, he lives around the corner from me!


niceee he should never shave


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I would love to grow a full beard, but I don't have the tolerance for it. They itch, terribly.


----------

